# Green Witch



## dargrin (Apr 28, 2009)

I tried to use as much natural basing materials as I could here. The only thing synthetic is the green plants which are tiny pieces of foam.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Now that looks really cool! excellent work!

Steve


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Scarry! Looks great, great use of natural resources. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Spooky....I love it :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

Really nice work!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Is the Green Witch from Connecticut?




Great job! I can't even see that small any more.


----------



## CJ53 (Oct 30, 2007)

So ,,,,, you have seen my mother in law ?? have you?? 
Nice job!!! :thumbsup:
CJ


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

John P said:


> Is the Green Witch from Connecticut?


And all this time I thought it was pronounced "Grenitch."

Very spooky in a cartoony way. What did you use for the gnarled dead tree? It looks quite realistic.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Really nice dio! You've managed to create a sense of creepiness. Great job. 

Sean


----------



## dargrin (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words guys. 

@scotpens - The tree is actually a branch from a neighbors shrub. They where trimming it down and I grabbed this particular branch.


----------



## ModelKitBuilder (Jul 17, 2009)

Very nice!

Keep up the GREAT work! :thumbsup:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Do you have any close ups of the face? I like this dio:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

Love the use of the branch, seems perfect for scale.


----------



## dargrin (Apr 28, 2009)

@McDougall - I will see what I can do. I think that I have it still setup in my lightbox still at home.


----------

